# Veteran's Day 11/11/20



## RadishRose (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 7, 2020)

Never forget.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 7, 2020)

_Remember our Veterans! _


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 7, 2020)

Remembrance Day here in Canada.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## DaveA (Nov 7, 2020)

Blame me for being too old but Nov. 11th is still Armistice Day in my mind.  The never forgotten "11th hour of the 11th day of the 11th month".

WWII didn't start 'til I was 8 and my dad had been in France during WWI with the AEF, from 1917 until 1919. As I grew up, the importance of Armistice day was prevalent in parades and in schools.  without looking it up, I don't know when the name of the Holiday changed?


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 9, 2020)

My dad was a WW2 vet, he died 11/11/92. 
A day I will never forget. 

Honor our veterans always for their service and sacrifice. ⚘⚘⚘⚘⚘⚘⚘⚘⚘⚘⚘


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 9, 2020)

I'm a Navy Vietnam Veteran, but have come to realize that not everyone supports the military and/or even knows someone in. Like it not, they don't acknowledge Veterans Day or Memorial Day. 

My wife had a supervisor that spent some time in the Navy and she didn't want to talk about that time of her life at all. I met her. There was also a lady, where we use to live, that had been in the Navy and, as she told us "I just want to forget that time of my life".


----------



## Pinky (Nov 9, 2020)




----------

